# Spares for my Hymer



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Need nearly all the bits from the waste tank out including the valve mechanism.(Burst o/s rear tyre took everything with it).

Went to motorhomes-r-us as had good service in the past, but now having trouble getting my calls returned.

Can anyone recommend another supplier,other than Brownhills.

Thanks in hope.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Try Peter Hambleton

Here

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Theres also

CAK Tanks

Could be worth a try.

Johnny F


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

Hi you could try hymer uk ive had very good results getting parts from them for my 93 b544, very hepful, ive also heard people recommending, http://www.caktanks.com/ might be worth a try


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

brandywine said:


> Need nearly all the bits from the waste tank out including the valve mechanism.(Burst o/s rear tyre took everything with it).
> 
> Went to motorhomes-r-us as had good service in the past, but now having trouble getting my calls returned.
> 
> ...


 I have dealt with Motorhomes r us and found them ok, but you need to ring them.
I was reading their web site the other day and I came away with the impression that they are not open mid week or skeleton staff. Try another day.
Peter Hambilton is good also but don't know if he supplies spares only basis.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I suggest you go straight to one of their many German dealers.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

brandywine said:


> Need nearly all the bits from the waste tank out including the valve mechanism.(Burst o/s rear tyre took everything with it).
> 
> Went to motorhomes-r-us as had good service in the past, but now having trouble getting my calls returned.
> 
> ...


Hi

If it is only the pipework and the valve that you need to replace, i think you will find that they are standard items that can be purchased at any pipework supplier (E.G. Pipecentre etc). Take a piece of the old pipe and the valve and they will be able to match it up

The only problem is, is that you have to buy a 6 metre length of pipe.....but its cheap enough

Hope this helps

Doug


----------

